# Break/separation need advice please



## AnnB (Apr 25, 2016)

My husband and I have been together for 5 years married for 2. The first 3 years were amazing. Unfortunately we started a business and opened less then a month before our child was born. Life is so incredibly hectic and insane that I asked him for a mental break. Over the last 2 years I've watched my husband turn from such a loving caring happy person to a miserable narcissist. I can't take the blame, criticism, name calling, and tears anymore. The horrible thing is i know that deep down my husband is a beautiful person. He refuses to accept his part in all this. He sees himself in a different light and always turns things around. I feel like I have to tip toe around him and watch my words and actions so I don't set him off. The last few fights he's threatened to lay his hands on me still hasn't but I believed him this time and that was the last straw for me. I asked him to leave and he did. I don't want a divorce I want to fix this with all of my heart but I don't know how.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You cannot fix 'this' because it takes two. He's not willing. The fact that he is now threatening to hurt you physically means that he has crossed a line that he cannot take back.

Here is a book that I think will help you put things in perspective.


Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men

Your best bet at this time is to interact with him according to the 180... see in the link in my signature block below.


----------



## AnnB (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you I just ordered the book.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

AnnB said:


> Thank you I just ordered the book.


That's good to hear.

I encourage you to keep posting here so that we can give you support through all of this.


----------

